# Diluting peptides with DMSO



## blueflare (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys - I'm new to the peptide scene, so please forgive my noobish ignorance.

Anyway, I've got a really hydrophobic custom peptide (in acetate salt format) that I'd like to dilute down with DMSO (won't dilute without this) and saline so I can safely inject it. I just need to know the best and most sterile way I should be doing this...

Should I add the DMSO directly to the acetate salt first, and THEN add the saline to this mixture - or vice versa?
Also, can anyone recommend me ratio estimates to mix my peptide salt with saline and  -- if anyone is experienced with it -- with DMSO? Keep in mind that I want to IM 40mg of the peptide salt as a standard dose.

What sort of containers do you guys use to mix your peptide salts with BAC water/saline in? It may sound Junky-ish, but would a sterilised metal dish/spoon (soaked with boiling hot water lol) work?

Thanks all.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 20, 2013)

you use a sterile vial.  idk really anything about this peptide and ive used quite a few.


----------



## Kit'sTreasure (May 11, 2013)

BlueFlare, you wouldn't happen to be talking about Fat Targetted Proapoptotic Peptide (adipotide) would you?


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Dec 16, 2018)

Kit'sTreasure said:


> BlueFlare, you wouldn't happen to be talking about Fat Targetted Proapoptotic Peptide (adipotide) would you?



Do you or anyone else have any expericence with this peptide? “Adipotide”


----------

